# How to recycle the packing stuff from retailers?



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

The peanut shaped polystyerene type stuff used by retailers on here to infill boxes. What to do with it?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

When you come to swap or sell the bits I use the boxes etc to send them out  either that or I'm sure companies wouldn't mind recylcing it if they send stuff out?


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

just surprised it isn't marked with a recycle code really - most must end up in landfill, and in the sea etc.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

I give mine to a person that ships out stuff. If you know someone that e-bays or something, they could likely use it. If you have a free ad (paper or forum) you could list it as free if picked up. You'd likely get some replies.

As to the recycling, I don't think styrofoam is recycleable.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe you should put them in a sink with running water and see what happens!!!!

:thumb:

**just a note to say it may not work with _every_ supplier**


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> maybe you should put them in a sink with running water and see what happens!!!!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> **just a note to say it may not work with _every_ supplier**


:lol: your terrible!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> :lol: your terrible!


no he has a point try it...


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I hold on to it a re-use it for anything else I post. I stuck a load in with my phone when I sent it to Mazuma for instance.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Some of it DOES actually dissolve in water! The ones that basically look like Wotsits (minus the cheesy coating of flavour LOL) melts to nothing in water. Made from starch apparently - http://www.starchtech.com/faqs/faq-dispose-of-packing-peanuts.html
I think Elite or Clean Your Car use this stuff, the two suppliers I usually use. Only found out by accident when I dropped some in the dogs water bowl which was by the bin.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I found this out when i dropped millions of them in the garden.

Picked up loads but left loads by the turds the dog left before i cleaned them up.

Next day - All gone. I just assumed the dog eat them :thumb:


----------



## M4T VW (Mar 21, 2010)

It is possible to recycle foam but it costs more then the actual product from new!
Hence you hold onto it and use it where you can.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i throw them in the recycle bin  most now do dissolve in water


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

anglers pay good money for them in tackle shops

http://www.uk-carping.co.uk/pva-nuggets-x-large-bag-21-p.asp


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Or, you could tell the Retailer that you wold prefer they use more environmentally friendly packing elements.

Use your consumer power ... vote with your feet!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

...or keyboard!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

I put them in the bin.


----------



## andycallaghan (Feb 28, 2010)

Compost for me.
Tried eating them once, but didn't taste too good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

I will happily take your Eco - Friendly loose fill, it cost's me a bleedin fortune when I buy it for my packages !! lol


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

the new ones are basically wotsits but without the cheese flavour. you can eat them but they are tasteless. during my days in the raf, we found the locals in poor countries eating them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

you can eat them its just recycled wheat


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Bin 

Mark


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Insulation ? Stick them in the roof space or something.


----------

